# hang glide



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone here ever hang glide? or want to?






http://www.hanggliding.org/dreamflight.php






http://www.hanggliding.org/redbullvertigo.php


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

if anyone is interested in the sport check us out at www.hanggliding.org

http://www.hanggliding.org/wiki/index.p ... rns_To_Fly


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

A simple Explanation


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Another Great Example for ya ground bound folk

http://www.ecoweekendstv.com/ECO_WEEKEN ... flash.html


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hang Man,

Where are you from? There aint many cliffs to jump off of in ND. :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

In ND you have to hook them up to the pickup and take off running until you are airborne. :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Springer said:


> In ND you have to hook them up to the pickup and take off running until you are airborne. :lol:


I never thought of that! Would not be much of a flight thought! :lol:


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Springer said:
> 
> 
> > In ND you have to hook them up to the pickup and take off running until you are airborne. :lol:
> ...


Acctually you are correct Springer , but you do not run behind the truck , there is a stationary pay out winch mounted to the back of the truck , there is no running involved and you can tow aloft as long as the winch line is, up to 5,000 ft .

I Am from Illinois and i fly in Wisconsin using aerotow (towing behing an ultralight aircraft called a Dragon Fly) . We also use scooter towing , same principal as truck tow but the scooter is stationary on the ground which reels in the tow line (mainly used for training noobs but you can still get 2,000 ft tow from it ).

I have well over 100 airotows now and i never seen a hill , also thermaled my way to 5,000 ft after releasig from the plane at 800 ft

Here's a video example of a Truck Tow


----------

